# How High Off the Track?



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm to the point where I need to mount the trucks on a flat car, and my couplers and height tool haven't come in yet. 
I am planning to mount the coupler on the end beam, and need to know how far off the track to make it. 
I can't wait until they come in! Help! 

Matt 

Oh yeah, it might help to know that I'm modeling NG 1:20.3 with Kadees. 
Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Most narrow gauge railroads set their coupler height between 24" and 26", typically the same height as what they used for their "standard" freight wheel diameter. So, the D&RGW would be 26", while the EBT would be 24". I've got mine set at 1 3/16". That's higher than what Kadee recommends, so if you're planning on using the track magnets, then you'll want to set the height so that the bottom of the pin is 1/8" above the railhead. I cut my pins off, so it makes no difference. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Kevin! I had no idea the question was such a tall order. 148 views and one response? If not for your response, I think I would have a serious complex! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Seriously, though, thank you for your thorough answer. I'll get to work... 

Matt


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I think Kevin pretty much answered the question, so nobody else needed to respond.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy a Kadee coupler gauge.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

The Kadee Coupler height gauge is great. 

However, for 1:20.3 you need to add a 1/8" (0.125") shim between the upper and lower parts of the gauge to raise the coupler to the correct height. 

A simple piece of styrene works great for this. 

Jim


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, Kenneth. I should not have been so sensitive.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0> 

"You can buy a Kadee coupler gauge." Thanks, Jerry, but that's the coupler tool I mentioned that I'm waiting for - ever so patiently/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" border=0> 

Thanks for the tip, Jim! Do you have yours mounted at the same elevation as Kevin? 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 09/09/2008 12:00 PM
I think Kevin pretty much answered the question, so nobody else needed to respond. " border=0>



Yeah, and looking at the time stamp, he answered it 4 hours before you asked.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Vocks on 09/12/2008 4:46 AM
Posted By DKRickman on 09/09/2008 12:00 PM 
I think Kevin pretty much answered the question, so nobody else needed to respond. " border=0>" border=0>

Yeah, and looking at the time stamp, he answered it 4 hours before you asked." border=0>




I've always believed Kevin to be very intuitive. 

But if you look at the time again, Greg, I think you'll find that Kevin's post was actually made the next morning. 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Matt, 

I don't "know" if mine are at the same height as Kevin's. However, I suspect they are. I found this tip on the Yahoo 1:20.3 forum a few years ago. 

Jim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, and looking at the time stamp, he answered it 4 hours before you asked. 




Travel by TARDIS!


----------

